# Not doing this yet, but lets make this simple



## StoicHouse (Jul 7, 2016)

So, of course I'm going to ask this, and I assume a few will be disappointed with this post. **** it. I'm not planning on starting a cycle soon. That's my disclaimer. I don't know enough and dammit don't trust it enough to just dive in. So! What's the simplest 1st cycle a dumbass such as myself might do? I've read 500mg test for 12 weeks with nolva 14 days after with 40/40/20/20. Or would an Ai be absolutely paramount with this? Idk just trying to get a good idea of what one might want to save up for. Oh, and again not trying this anytime soon, just trying to get it simplified


----------



## bvs (Jul 7, 2016)

Test only for sure and 500mg is a good dose. Id always use an AI but at a low dose for a light test only cycle. Pct should be nolva and clomid. Hcg is optional but a good idea if you can get and afford it


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

Have an AI for sure to start with. Then over time you will find out if you really need it or not. I used it my first couple cycles then realized I don't need it. But everyone's different.
12 weeks of Test C at 500 mg/wk is standard and follow up with a pct as you posted. Would suggest to throw in Clomid at 50/50/50/50.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey at least u did some research and know the basics. Theres some good stickies here on first cycles and shit u should read. Id link them for ya but I'm too lazy.


----------



## StoicHouse (Jul 7, 2016)

Biggest reason I post is I have a source. By accident. I think my buddies ****ing his self up at the moment.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 7, 2016)

You pretty much summed it up in a nut shell there Stoic 

How old are you BTW ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 7, 2016)

Stoic, you're on the right track doing yer homework before jumping in.

THIS is the stickie Ecks mentioned - its got a wealth of information, pretty much all you need to know to properly plan yer first cycle.


----------



## StoicHouse (Jul 7, 2016)

27 6' 225lbs 15% bf. Blah blah blah.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2016)

StoicHouse said:


> 27 6' 225lbs 15% bf. Blah blah blah.



That's actually not a bad place to start from.  

Read the sticky nble gave you.


----------



## StoicHouse (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Pillar


----------



## StoicHouse (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Pillar. Just trying to make sure I get everything right. Need the stack, the diet the sleep regimen. Etc


----------

